

Ask YC: Hacker Homes - catch404

We've had requests for peoples desks and screenshots - I thought it may be interesting to see/ discuss what people have done with their homes. Such as media centre setups, eco installs, or diy.
======
catch404
Until I move I've only really had a bedroom to work with: standing desk with
media pc, stereo amp on bedside table and a few lamps on the floor so far!
Looking for ideas for the next place.

------
Mz
Nothing exciting. I own almost no furniture. What little furniture I do own is
mostly to hold a flat screen TV, Wii, laptop and some CD's and game
cartridges.

We have our priorities straight. :-)

~~~
bemmu
We don't even have that. Instead of a TV, we have a projector that is on the
same desk with my computer, and just project on the wall. For music I have
Spotify, for games there is Steam, for books I have my Bebook. Instead of a
sofa we have bean bags that can be stacked when not in use, although it has
turned out not to be such a comfortable solution. Still, always looking for
ways to get rid of more things.

~~~
Mz
Bean bags are way more furniture than I have. I bet you also have a bed (or at
least a sleeping bag) too. Um, too much stuff for me. (No, I'm not neurotic.
I'm highly motivated. :-D )

~~~
bemmu
I guess we could switch to Japanese-style stoveaway futons, but I like sleep
way too much to make any kind of compromises there :)

